

This game supports more than two players - scrollaway
http://blueplz.blogspot.com/2014/08/this-game-supports-more-than-two-players.html

======
scrollaway
I hope this is not off-topic for HN. This is a commentary on recent events
that happened on social networks in the gaming community, but it is relevant
to much more; situations we have probably all encountered just too regularly,
including most countries' politics.

It is a bit long so if you would prefer to listen to it, the author reads it
on Soundcloud here: [https://soundcloud.com/totalbiscuit/this-game-supports-
more-...](https://soundcloud.com/totalbiscuit/this-game-supports-more-than-
two-players-jazz-edition)

